# GCRM here we come!



## maybee (May 19, 2011)

Hi girls

We have just started the Flare protocol at GCRM using the Belfast satellite clinic. If all goes to plan (fingers crossed) we should be doing EC at the end of January.

Just wondering if there is anyone else at the same place. 

Feeling a bit nervous about this cycle as our last one was a struggle emotionally and resulted in zero fertilization. We wanted to try a different clinic and after hearing lots of positive reports about GCRM we decided it was the place for us. Of course now, being a complete born worrier, I'm starting to worry about things like- what if the weather is bad and we can't get to Glasgow! 

I'd love to hear any of your experiences. 

Thx


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi maybee - I had my treatment (1st ever round of IVF) with GCRM in November/December and got a positive result mid-December  

I can't speak highly enough of them, but I think that's partly due to the fact that we had great results and no hiccups throughout, which may or may not have happened elsewhere too!  But when we went over to Glasgow (we stayed in Edinburgh for a week for EC and ET as we used to live there and Glasgow's only an hour away - took car over on ferry) I was so impressed by the clinic and staff, they were all lovely.  I was the same as you though - worried if the weather was bad (it was December after all!) that the ferry would be cancelled etc etc - I just found being super organised and talking about problems with my hubby so we could come up with back-up plans really helped.

Best of luck with your treatment, and if you have any questions at all feel free to get in touch!


----------



## maybee (May 19, 2011)

Irishflower- thanks for your reply. Congrats on your positive result- fantastic. Good luck for the months ahead.

The staff, as you said, seem really nice and helpful. We had a bit of confusion over the delivery of the drugs but I think this was more due to the Xmas rush.

One question- for EC what do they give u? Is it GA or twilight?

X


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

they call it 'conscious sedation'...not sure if it's the same as twilight sleep? basically put a cannula in my hand and the next thing I remember was coming round in my recovery room-it was fab so had no reason to worry at all!


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

hi

Just wondering how you went about making your appt with the sat clinic.  I have the booklet and all the details.


----------



## maybee (May 19, 2011)

Gillipepper- I rang Medical associates and asked for an apt for initial apt for GCRM- there is Dr McFaul, Dr Traub and Dr Agbaje- the number is online GCRM satellite clinic.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hiya, we went there too last summer and we found them to be fantastic    a really friendly bunch who'll help you with anything.


----------

